# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Source Code >  Anh Chị Nào Cho Em Hỏi Cách Submit Site?

## thienho

em đang làm sites.google.com/site nhưng em không biết làm thế nào submit sitemap của nó vào công cụ quản trị website .
anh chị nào biết giúp em với?? em cảm ơn

----------


## nguyenha9889

ủa chứ trên google không có hướng dẫn à

----------


## TeamSEOAQ

không anh ơi! submit thế nào ah

----------

